# Very worried about my old friend



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Vestibular disease doesn't get better overnight. Tell your dad to be patient and give the medicine time to work


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I know it was a terrifying thing to happen, been there.

If vestibular it takes time to see improvement. Anti nausea meds help but the only real cure is time.

If a brain tumor there are meds to control seizures.

Within the first 48hrs your dad and vet will get a better idea. Try and stay strong for your dog.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

My old labrador Lou had that at 14 years old and it took a week at the vets with injections (I can't remember what they did) before she could begin to walk a bit again. Her eyes stopped moving from side to side after one day of treatment. She lived for another 3 years and managed short walks a few times a day and always enjoyed her food. Keep strong. He should get better and have a few more years but he will have slowed down quite a bit.

I just checked her old notes and she had cortisone injections into her hips as she had bad arthritis and this helped her be able to walk again. I do not know what other medicine they gave her.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Stepzai, You must have been terrified. I would have been. Jaijai is very lucky to have you. Dogs at that age take longer to recover so give him time. Keep in touch with your vet if you have any questions or concerns. Rooroch gives a very hopeful story. I will say prayers that Jaijai is improving. Your strength will help him.


----------

